# New Year racing in VA



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR starts the New Year off, with Round 7 on
Saturday, Jan 9th, Tim Keevin's Gloucester Point Raceway, 
Gloucester Point, Virginia

BeachJet is the class, which incorporates Fray/VHORS style T-Jets

Track is a 4'x16' MAXTRAX, track picture and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html

There is a test session this Sunday afternoon, Jan 3rd.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Today's racing at Tim Keevin's Gloucester Point Speedway in Gloucester Point, VA, was truly "Fast & Furious" with three mains of very high quality 
T-Jets, any one of which was capable (in the right hands) of winning the race. The C Main, started off with Robbie Whitehead's brand new KC-Jet battling Dave Mueller and Jerry Holly. It was Robbie's first HO race and his many laps of practice paid off with a 7th overall finish. The B Main saw Lewis Wuori taking Bubba Milholen's spot, inorder to get home to his lovely wife quicker...which he did admirally, easily taking the B Main over Mark Smith, Dan Mueller, and Ronnie Jamerson. Lewis got third overall in our combined scoring system, and Dan lost out to son Dave's C Main run by 3 sections!
The A Main, quickly turned into the Tom and Jeff show..with Tom Bowman pulling out a lap lead on the first segment, and matching Jeff on the next two runs, and then applying the "coup-de-grace" in the last segment finishing three laps ahead after 14 minutes of racing.

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-9-10.html

Next race Modified (3 ohm magnet cars with poly traction mags) feb 6th at Mark Smith's: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------

